

Opera Mini For Windows - acqq
http://my.opera.com/Lawand87/blog/opera-mini-for-windows

======
acqq
It's the only way I know of to surf the web by having some cloud server doing
"client side" Javascript. I need an intermediary service that would allow me
to see the pages which are otherwise "visible only with Javascript on."

Anybody knows another one which functions equivalently to Opera's servers for
Opera Mini?

